# Tomatoes and Peaches forCanning



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I already canned 14 qt.s of tomatoes I grew,but today I bought 25lb.s for $15 to can.Also 1/2 bushel peaches.
Wha kind of veggys can I put n with toms that take same amount of time to can?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I add Jalapenos and Onions...Salsa


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

RevWC said:


> I add Jalapenos and Onions...Salsa


Rev....do you have any recipes for canning/making salsa? I have peppers (green) chili peppers, jalapenos, onions and maters.........just haven't ever put them together and all of this will be ripe within a week...!! The harvest is plentiful cuz God is sooo good. :flower:


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I already canned 14 qt.s of tomatoes I grew,but today I bought 25lb.s for $15 to can.Also 1/2 bushel peaches.
> Wha kind of veggys can I put n with toms that take same amount of time to can?


Hi there Meerkat, you're busy as usual! Several times lately I've seen people post about a bushel of something, how much is a bushel? Is it a basket? I don't think we do bushels over here..........lol heck, what do I know! :sssh:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Rev.i just did the tomatos.Glad I did'nt try anythign fancy,just the tomatos were enough.
I am trying to learn too much plus keep up with politics
:nuts:.
:flower:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

neldarez said:


> Hi there Meerkat, you're busy as usual! Several times lately I've seen people post about a bushel of something, how much is a bushel? Is it a basket? I don't think we do bushels over here..........lol heck, what do I know! :sssh:


 Hello there,Nalderez.:wave:.
If you think a bushel is something,try to learn metrics and milligrams in place of teaspoons and cups,quarts.
I feel another politicle rant coming on about volums and measurements,so I'll stop now.
:wave:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

The porch is 100 [where we did the pressure cooking] and inside here is 85,hope the jars don't bust.
Anyway they maybe packed too full,they are all the way up to the lids,hope they settle down by tomorrow.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

neldarez said:


> Rev....do you have any recipes for canning/making salsa? I have peppers (green) chili peppers, jalapenos, onions and maters.........just haven't ever put them together and all of this will be ripe within a week...!! The harvest is plentiful cuz God is sooo good. :flower:


3 cups chopped tomatoes 
4-5 EACH chopped jalapeño peppers 
1 cup chopped onion 
6 garlic cloves -- minced 
2 tablespoons minced cilantro 
2 teaspoons oregano 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
1/2 teaspoon cumin 
1 cup cider vinegar

Combine all ingredients in large saucepot. Bring mixture to a boil. 
Reduce heat. Simmer for 10 minutes.

Ladle hot salsa into hot, sterilized jars, leaving 1/4-inch head space. 
Adjust 2-piece caps.

Process for 15 minutes in boiling-water canner.

This recipe yields about 3 pints. I usaully wait a week prior to opening :beercheer:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I put a copy of this in the Recipe forum as well.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

neldarez said:


> Rev....do you have any recipes for canning/making salsa? I have peppers (green) chili peppers, jalapenos, onions and maters.........just haven't ever put them together and all of this will be ripe within a week...!! The harvest is plentiful cuz God is sooo good. :flower:


I forgot 2 to 4 oz tomato paste (binder) and use any additional no-heat peppers.:beercheer:


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Spaghetti sauce


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

RevWC said:


> 3 cups chopped tomatoes
> 4-5 EACH chopped jalapeño peppers
> 1 cup chopped onion
> 6 garlic cloves -- minced
> ...


 I'll have to try this sauce net tiem,it ounds good.:flower:

I got 13 qts out of the tomatos.They look fine now,hae settled down in the jars with a 1 inch space.
I put 2 tbp lemon juice,1/2 tsp salt and tsp of sugar in each jar.
Next time I want to try the sauce.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Spaghetti sauce


No kidding!


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Just put up 4 quarts of peaches, but find they really weren't cost effective this year. I did not have to buy sugar, but the pick your own places all want a dollar a pound for peaches this year. DH bought 30 pounds and all we got was the 4 quarts. And the daughters ate a lot of peaches while I was waiting on them to ripen a tad more( they were very firm and kinda on the green side)

Have also put up 14 quarts and 12 pints of tomato sauce, and 10 quarts of spaghetti sauce( recipe from the usda canning guide( National Center for Home Food Preservation | USDA PublicationsNational Center for Home Food Preservation | USDA Publications ) . We bought the tomatoes from a farmer that raises them for market, then sells what he can't send to market for 5 dollars a 5 gallon bucket full. All of the tomato products I put up were from 8 bucket fulls, and we gave a bunch away to family and friends.

I feel the tomatoes were more cost effective, but am happy to have both since I know EXACTLY what was put in them, and that they will have much better flavor than the store bought would.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

CVORNurse said:


> Just put up 4 quarts of peaches, but find they really weren't cost effective this year. I did not have to buy sugar, but the pick your own places all want a dollar a pound for peaches this year. DH bought 30 pounds and all we got was the 4 quarts. And the daughters ate a lot of peaches while I was waiting on them to ripen a tad more( they were very firm and kinda on the green side)
> 
> Have also put up 14 quarts and 12 pints of tomato sauce, and 10 quarts of spaghetti sauce( recipe from the usda canning guide( National Center for Home Food Preservation | USDA PublicationsNational Center for Home Food Preservation | USDA Publications ) . We bought the tomatoes from a farmer that raises them for market, then sells what he can't send to market for 5 dollars a 5 gallon bucket full. All of the tomato products I put up were from 8 bucket fulls, and we gave a bunch away to family and friends.
> 
> I feel the tomatoes were more cost effective, but am happy to have both since I know EXACTLY what was put in them, and that they will have much better flavor than the store bought would.


 I ate one of the peaches,it was ok,not juicy ripe but tasted good.
i always can in qt.s,we use it up in a couple days,plus peach or apple pies take a couple qt.s.
If you buy pie filling at the store it is really about $5 or more a qt.if you go by weight.12..99 for 25 or 30 lb.s is a good deal for us.
Wish we could have gotten more broad beans for 17 a bsh.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> I already canned 14 qt.s of tomatoes I grew,but today I bought 25lb.s for $15 to can.Also 1/2 bushel peaches.
> * Wha kind of veggys can I put n with toms that take same amount of time to can*?


*I can, what I call, soup stock. It's tomatoes, orkra and corn. But if you are asking what items you can put in the pressure cooker at the same time to can with the jars of tomatoes, peas for one. Here is what I've canned, the picture is so small but this is my first attempt at posting a picture.....sorry. If anyone can help enlarge it, be my guest.






*


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Dixie said:


> *I can, what I call, soup stock. It's tomatoes, orkra and corn. But if you are asking what items you can put in the pressure cooker at the same time to can with the jars of tomatoes, peas for one. Here is what I've canned, the picture is so small but this is my first attempt at posting a picture.....sorry. If anyone can help enlarge it, be my guest.
> View attachment 1336
> *


 Thanks Dixie,yes i was wanting to know about a soup stock.
Thanks for picture,it was ok.:wave:
I'm just learning to can but I want to start on meat next month.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Thanks Dixie,yes i was wanting to know about a soup stock.
> Thanks for picture,it was ok.:wave:
> I'm just learning to can but I want to start on meat next month.


I've been canning for years but I'm still dragging my feet about canning meat. My mother said my grandmother canned sausage, so maybe that would be a good starting point for me. I just so afraid the meats will not taste like what we are use to and then no one will eat it or worse, it spoiling.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Dixie said:


> I've been canning for years but I'm still dragging my feet about canning meat. My mother said my grandmother canned sausage, so maybe that would be a good starting point for me. I just so afraid the meats will not taste like what we are use to and then no one will eat it or worse, it spoiling.


 I have that same concern about spoiling.
My friend takes them to a cannery .She lives in NE Ga..She bought chickens from a farm already processed,then took them to a cannery.She said it ended up costing about $2.60 a 28 oz.can thats a big can for the price ,just a small can of chicken at the store is that much.


----------

